# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Multicast σε cisco 1821

## netric

Σε ένα δίκτυο υπάρχουν ένα cisco 2950, ένας 1821 και 2 vlan, 500 και 501. Έχω μια εφαρμογή (http://www.fogproject.org/) που μπορεί να δουλέψει με multicast. Ποιο είναι το ελάχιστο configuration για να μπορεί ένας server στο ένα vlan να κάνει multicast στο δικό του και στο άλλο vlan;

Δεν γνωρίζω πολλά για το θέμα του multicast και με το documentation της cisco ακόμη δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη, έχει πάρα πολλές λεπτομέρειες που δεν νομίζω να χρειάζομαι, έτσι θα εκτιμούσα τουλάχιστον να ξέρω γενικά τι βήματα χρειάζονται.

----------


## purpleaura

> Σε ένα δίκτυο υπάρχουν ένα cisco 2950, ένας 1821 και 2 vlan, 500 και 501. Έχω μια εφαρμογή (http://www.fogproject.org/) που μπορεί να δουλέψει με multicast. Ποιο είναι το ελάχιστο configuration για να μπορεί ένας server στο ένα vlan να κάνει multicast στο δικό του και στο άλλο vlan;
> 
> Δεν γνωρίζω πολλά για το θέμα του multicast και με το documentation της cisco ακόμη δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη, έχει πάρα πολλές λεπτομέρειες που δεν νομίζω να χρειάζομαι, έτσι θα εκτιμούσα τουλάχιστον να ξέρω γενικά τι βήματα χρειάζονται.


Αρχίζεις από εδώ για IPv4 και εδώ για IPv6.

Όταν έχεις κάποια ιδέα πως δουλεύει το multicast, πάμε παρακάτω.

----------


## SfH

Το "ελάχιστο" θα το βρεις με trial and error καθώς, αρκετές φορές, μια εντολή κάνει παραπάνω από ένα πράγματα και δεν είναι όλα τόσο προφανή.

Για αρχή πρέπει να αποφασίσεις τι ακριβώς θες να τρέξεις. Ας υποθέσουμε ASM-SM ( αν και το δεύτερο είναι σχετικό αν έχει νόημα με έναν μόνο router ). Θεωρητικά θα έπρεπε να σε καλύπτει απλά να ανοίξεις το multicast-routing ( ip multicast-routing στο root context ). Πρακτικά, πιθανότατα θα χρειαστεί να ανοίξεις το pim στα σχετικά interfaces ( ip pim sparse ) καθώς και να ορίσεις το RP σε μια σταθερή IP που ανήκει στον ίδιο router ( ip pim rp-address <ip> στο root context ) .

Gotchas :

-Πιθανώς να μην παίζει στο μικρότερο δυνατό feature level του ios για 1821.
-Σιγουρέψου ότι η εφαρμογή σου δε στέλνει multicast πακέτα με TTL 1 ( αρκετές το κάνουν ), γιατί προφανώς θα φτάσουν στο router και...θα μείνουν εκεί.
-Αν το θες για labbing αυτό το setup, καλώς. Για παραγωγή όμως, θα σκοτώσεις το cpu του 1821 απίστευτα γρήγορα χωρίς καν να φτάσεις σε ιδιαίτερα μεγάλο throughput.
-Αν κάνεις igmp snooping στον 2950 ( on by default στα περισσότερα switches ) , σιγουρέψου ότι έχει βρει το mrouter port σωστά.

Γενικά πάντως, το multicast είναι ένα αρκετά περίπλοκο θέμα και καλό θα ήταν να διαβάσεις αυτό που παράθεσε ο purpleaura.

----------


## lacacitos

Λογικά χρειάζεσαι:

ip multicast-routing
και σε κάθε interface του lan:
ip pim sparse-dense

Στο server κάνεις setup σαν destination address κάποια από το range 239.255.x.x, βάζεις TTL > 1

Θα δουλεύεις dense mode, αλλά δεν παίζει και ρόλο στο δίκτυο που έχεις. 

Αν θέλεις να κάνεις test, βολεύει το mgen (http://www.nrl.navy.mil/itd/ncs/products/mgen) και φυσικά το wireshark

----------

